# My Furry Friends ♥ (Lots o' pics!)



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Here are some of my furry pets:

Pickles the tabby:

























Sterling the elderly tortoiseshell, she's 20 yrs old!:









Joshua the bunny:









Toshi and Paige the bonded pair of bunnies:









Rosie the lovely Syrian hamster:









Sorry no pics of the guinea pigs  I'll try to post some of those later. And I don't have any good photos of the conure or frog, but I guess those don't count as furry anyway


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

All of your furry friends are adorable, I love them! It looks like Rosie is smiling!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> All of your furry friends are adorable, I love them! It looks like Rosie is smiling!


Thank you! Ha ha, it does


----------

